
Soil: Single Open Intermediate Language - tosh
http://soil-initiative.org/
======
ktpsns
This is an academic project. I like that it immediately explains difference to
things like LLVM, which first arises in my head.

But a concrete example, probably based on webassembly, could help to get
acknowledged in the developer world. Or probably show code, in comparison to
LLVM assembler etc.

